# Sat. July 27th - SCAREFEST 2013 - Canada's Haunted Attraction Convention



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

*Announcing SCAREFEST 2013 - Canada's Haunted Attraction Convention!

Coming up on Saturday July 27th!*

Website: http://www.chascarefest.com
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/groups/331638543571043/

Presented by the Canadian Haunters Association Scarefest gives you an opportunity to exchanges ideas with fellow Haunters and maybe take home a few new ideas to go with the new friendships you’ve made. In attendance will be Owners and Operators of Professional Haunted Houses, Actors, Home Haunters, Artists, Halloween Enthusiasts and Vendors.

*FEATURING:*

*Vendor Trade Show* - It's your opportunity to stock up for Halloween in July! This year is full to bursting with *44 vendors* showcasing everything from masks and props, AV equipment and fog machines, crafts & collectibles, clothing and lots, lots more! Why wait until the fall and the last minute panic when you can begin shopping early? Lots of vendors and great ideas for your haunt!

*How-To Seminars* - Everything from *Deluxe Tombstone and Foam Carving*, professional Hollywood calibre *Makeup & Prosthetics*, to *Airbrush Makeup* and also an Free all-day *Haunted House Wall Panel Construction* hands-on demonstration. Register early to avoid disappointment as these will fill up!

*Hearses* - Admire several hearses, courtesy of the members of the *Black Widow Hearse Club*. Check out the look of your final ride!

*Door Prizes and & Raffle Draw* - Try your luck for a great selection of spooktacular prizes!

*Contests* - *Best Static Prop Contest* and the popular *Mr. & Ms. Scarefest!* Bring your best homemade prop or come in your scariest costume! Who will win?

*Haunted Walkthrough* - Check out a full 420 sq. ft. walkthrough Haunted House created by Dark Raven Designs.

*Other Haunters* - Connect with old friends and make new ones. Be inspired by what others are doing. Meet and socialize with other folks like yourself who understand the need to scare the crap out of others!

*And more!*


*LOCATION AND HOURS:*

Saturday July 27th, 2013
10:00 am – 6:00 pm

Garnet A. Williams Community Centre
501 Clark Avenue, Thornhill, Ontario, Canada

Admission: $10/person (kids under 10 get in free!)


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

I am not registered but plan on being there.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

You don't have to register just to attend - only for the seminars. You can still pay at the door for those but the price goes up and if they are already full you're out of luck. The seminars are limited to only 25 participants so it's best to register early. And you get to save some bucks to spend on the vendors!! 

Looking forward to seeing you !!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

Well Scarefest this past weekend in Toronto was a huge success. Certainly one of the biggest conventions of its kind in Canada and set to go even bigger. My tombstone seminar went over really well I think - only 2 hours long but covered off A LOT of techniques.

It was nice to see all the families in attendance - I know my 8 yr old daughter had a great time, had to dress up in costume as a zombie, went through the haunted house walkthrough and operated the hidden drop panel a couple of times (she wants to help out in it at Halloween as a Scareactor!) and ran around handing out Calendar flyers to anyone she could! She loved a pneumatic wheelchair hillbilly prop who spit water!

Attendance is getting bigger and bigger every year. All the vendors I spoke to thought it went really well and were very happy with their sales. There is talk of taking Scarefest to a 2-day convention next year as that will make it easier for people to travel to or catch on the 2nd day if they are busy. We had two separate TV crews out to film segments for the news. One comment I heard several times was that the feeling was that Scarefest was right on the cusp of going really big and that it was only a matter of time before it would rival some of the other conventions. Midwest Haunters Con started off very small and look at it now!

There have been a number of photos being posted from the event. I'll try and upload a few later. Thanks to any for coming out and supporting Scarefest. I know I'm already looking forward to next year!!

(Hey Doto, great to finally meet you!)


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

It was the first Scarefest for me and I really enjoyed the opportunity to attend with my children and my father. My kids loved the overall feel and went through the haunted house no less than 5 times. I appreciated the opportunity to see many smaller vendors who are creating special one of a kind items as well as some recognizable retailers. I was not able to commit to any of the courses but walking by while they were on, you could see the participants were very drawn to the presenters. The prop competition showed some great talent.

Congratulations on the turnout, and best of luck with next years prepaations......PS. It was a pleasure meeting you and Thanks for the hot-dogs.


----------

